# A blonde break down



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

A blonde's car gets a flat tyre on the A1 one day. So she eases it over onto the shoulder of the road. She carefully steps out of the car and opens the boot. Takes out two cardboard men, unfolds them and stands them at the rear of the vehicle facing oncoming traffic. The lifelike cardboard men are in dirty trench coats exposing their nude bodies to approaching drivers...

Not surprisingly, the traffic became snarled and backed up. It wasn't very long before a police car arrives. The Officer, clearly enraged, approaches the blonde of the disabled vehicle yelling, "What is going on here?"

"My car broke down, Officer" says the woman, calmly.

"Well, what the hell are these obscene cardboard pictures doing here by the road?!" asks the Officer...

Okay, now wait for the punch line.....Are you ready?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

"Oh, those are my emergency flashers!" she replied

I'll go get my trench coat then...... it's a bit mucky though.....


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I thought you had 'gone for a while'


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Just quietly sitting back â€˜till I get wound up enough by sufficient moronic, down beat and boring posts to say what most others are quietly thinking â€" although some never seem to exercise that part of their anatomy. 
Iâ€™ve posted the odd bit of stuff in this section. Enjoy - or not. <smile>


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)




----------

